# This may seem silly..



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

But I am arguing with my friends friend about my friends cockatiel which he brought awhile ago










I think I posted this pic of him when we got him I can't remember but anyways.. I thought (and have been told) that if they have the full yellow head they aren't a baby. Now my friends friend thinks otherwise and keeps saying he's only a baby, my friend is believing what she is saying so I wanna know if he looks to you, like a baby or an adult. (LOL keep in mind she has never owned a cockatiel herself she just thinks she knows all).

When he got him he was told he's 6+ months, but I doubt very much since I got my 2 males from the SAME place, and they could only guess how old they are which was "these 2 males are about 4 months old maybe a bit younger".  I am sure my 2 males are pretty much at the adult stage now, both have the yellow heads like my friends cockatiel, so that's why I thought maybe he would be around the same age as my 2 males. I was gonna ask the cockatiel breeder I know, but I can't until I see her at work, which might not be for a couple of weeks.

Edit: I posted in the wrong forum I think. Oopsies, I'm tired and it's 12am so nvm me. Lolol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He is definitely not a baby, looks like an adult to me


----------



## SisterBlue (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep, looks like an adult male gray to me.

-SB


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like an adult to me, but I have learned that some folks call any bird that is not of age to mate, a baby. Which could be up to 18 months old.. But this guy really looks like he has gone through his molt which dosn't happen until they are 6-9 months old...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He looks like an adult to me as well.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

He is 6+ months. That is when they go through there adult molt.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree with the others, he's definitely at least 6 months but his face is very yellow which suggests he's had two moults, that would make him over 10-12 months old.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aha. Okay then so he's not a baby, well that's final.

Thanks everyone for that, I'mma rub it in her face now.  

My friend's bringing him over today (well I think he is he said he's bringing over a 'surprise') so if it is Elliot he's bringing I will show you an updated photo of him. I haven't seen him for yonks so I can't wait to see him.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rub away...lol I agree with Bea he looks like he has gone through at least two moults I would say he is a year or more.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I agree with what everyone has said. 

Well my friend turned up this afternoon with the 'surprise' and it was Elliot! I picked him up out of the box and he was chirping away in my ear while sitting on my shoulder - I had my 'tiels outside and they started going bonkers as soon as they heard Elliot. I got some photos of him, and my god once Mali seen him, she was straight next to him and hasn't left his side since.. so lovers are reunited and she was so happy to see him, and so was Squeak.. maybe Elliot & Squeak remember each other coming from the same place I s'pose they would. But anyways.. I'm gonna shut up and post these photos.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  Looks like your girls just love him


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe.... I love it, its like he is mine NO!!! he's mine


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh that's cute!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I love him :lol: he's so bloody cute.

Some time together:











And this morning we seem to had lost Elliot, so we were a bit worried until we heard hissing coming from somewhere and where was he?










He had went to fly, missed where he wanted to land and fell in the box! :rofl:


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cute photos...


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

i like the third pic all the girls nice pics


----------

